# Myspace ,Facebook



## magmavire (Jun 19, 2010)

Who has a myspace or facebook or twitter on facebook and twitter my name is maxmaxholly.


----------



## Green (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a facebook.

uh, may i ask how this thread is any relevant? .-.


----------



## Jester (Jun 19, 2010)

He is friend whoring. I shall oblige.

myspace: Harmonious Dissonance

You guys don't get my facebook <_<"


----------



## Phantom (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah I don't think that facebooks are the safest to post


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not giving out my Facebook on the forums purely because I don't want ten million adds from people I barely know, but Twitter is okok.

www.twitter.com/neoranto


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 19, 2010)

i don't have a facebook or a twitter account because i'm a nonconformist

you are all sheep

baa


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a facebook but I'm not sharing because I like to keep my internet life and my real life seperate. :P

I do, however, have a blog which I don't mind sharing. It has pitifully few updates. :(


----------



## Minish (Jun 19, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> i don't have a facebook or a twitter account because i'm a nonconformist
> 
> you are all sheep
> 
> baa


...wtf

I'm not posting my Facebook, but my twitter is Cirrusy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

You dang kids and your bookfaces! When I was your age I had to walk six miles through heavy snow to get to my friends house! Back in my day... zzz...

But seriously, I won't give away anything but my YouTube channels here and here.


----------



## Jester (Jun 19, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> You dang kids and your bookfaces! When I was your age I had to walk six miles through heavy snow to get to my friends house! Back in my day... zzz...
> 
> But seriously, I won't give away anything but my YouTube channels here and here.


When I was my age we got snow in freaking JUNE. And our winters hit the -30 mark. -60 with the Wind Chill

Oh, And no one has myspace anymore? :/


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 19, 2010)

Midnight said:


> Oh, And no one has myspace anymore? :/


I don't think so. I joined a couple of years ago, didn't like it and then deleted my account three seconds later. I guess using Myspace is better than Bebo though. I know fewer people that use that than Myspace.
I have a facebook though, which I'm not posting.

My twitter is Rasrap_Smurf which I used to use for pointless stuff like tracking progress on super mario bros. Now I use it for pointless stuff like saying what I'm thinking at the moment.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 20, 2010)

> i don't have a facebook or a twitter account because i'm a nonconformist
> 
> you are all sheep
> 
> baa


deliberately not doing something to be nonconformist is the same as doing something to be conformist; you're still doing things based on what other people do. so really you're more of a sheep than say, me, who's on facebook because I _enjoy _it, rather than how many other people are already on it/not on it.

not giving out facebook to people I don't know, don't like twitter, strongly dislike myspace.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> deliberately not doing something to be nonconformist is the same as doing something to be conformist; you're still doing things based on what other people do. so really you're more of a sheep than say, me, who's on facebook because I _enjoy _it, rather than how many other people are already on it/not on it.


i don't think you got the joke.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 21, 2010)

> i don't think you got the joke.


probably not but _hiss _I hate it when people mention non-conformity in relation to social networking


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 21, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> deliberately not doing something to be nonconformist is the same as doing something to be conformist; you're still doing things based on what other people do. so really you're more of a sheep than say, me, who's on facebook because I _enjoy _it, rather than how many other people are already on it/not on it.


Well, Ii don't like facebook, so I don't have one. do i win yet


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 21, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> i don't have a facebook or a twitter account
> 
> you are all sheep
> 
> baa


----------



## Fredie (Jun 21, 2010)

As with everyone else who has posted, I'm not giving away my Facebook.. But here, have some Twitter! It's probably not very exciting to read.. but yeah.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got both. I barely use Twitter though


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 21, 2010)

> Well, Ii don't like facebook, so I don't have one. do i win yet


uh, yeah. that was my point. o.o


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 21, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> probably not but _hiss _I hate it when people mention non-conformity in relation to social networking


actually non-conformity for the sake of non-conformity in general is a pretty stupid principle.


----------



## magmavire (Jun 21, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I have a facebook but I'm not sharing because I like to keep my internet life and my real life seperate. :P:(


That's why I have two facebook.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 21, 2010)

I have neither. I genuinely am considering getting a Twitter though, if only to try and get myself mentioned on late-night television (don't ask, Flareth's idea).
I won't get a facebook because my mom would find me and she said she'd make sure I'm only on there to play those stupid little flash games. ><
And Myspace just plain sucks.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jun 25, 2010)

I live on Facebook. I have one for people that I know...but not really...from school, and my family. My other is for everyone else, which is the one I always use because it's much more exciting and lively, and I don't have my cousins all in my business.

I have a Myspace, but I never really use it anymore. Sometimes I go and just look at it or put a stupid status, but...eh. I also have a Twitter, which I rarely use...


----------



## Zuu (Jun 25, 2010)

I am on facebook constantly and you are not getting my facebook unless I actually like you


----------



## departuresong (Jun 25, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> I am on facebook constantly and you are not getting my facebook unless I actually like you


Same, but feel free to ask me on the off chance you do want it.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 25, 2010)

don't have any social networking site account because I don't feel the need to get one when I can just as easily talk to people over email/in real life. doesn't stop my friends from attempting to pressure me into getting one though :/


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 25, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> don't have any social networking site account because I don't feel the need to get one when I can just as easily talk to people over email/in real life. doesn't stop my friends from attempting to pressure me into getting one though :/


Same here, except I eventually made a facebook just to stop being bugging me about it. I use it quite a lot.


Still don't see the point in having one.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2010)

My Twitter is here. I love Twitter. My life happens in 140-character incriments.


----------

